# [SOLVED] unable to access server



## italian (Jan 29, 2008)

Can anybody help please?

I am unable to connect to

http://chat-a4.orange.co.uk/?wasurl=/DEFAULT.HTM&room=Lobby

I receive the error message when I try to connect using Firefox -

The connection has timed out
The server at chat-c1.#### is taking too long to respond.

* The site could be temporarily unavailable or too busy. Try again in 
a few moments.
* If you are unable to load any pages, check your computer's network connection.
* If your computer or network is protected by a firewall or proxy, 
make sure
that Navigator is permitted to access the Web.

When I try to connect using IE7 I receive the error message -

Most likely causes:
· You are not connected to the Internet.
· The website is encountering problems.
· There might be a typing error in the address.
This problem can be caused by a variety of issues, including:
· Internet connectivity has been lost.
· The website is temporarily unavailable.
· The Domain Name Server (DNS) is not reachable.
· The Domain Name Server (DNS) does not have a listing for the website's 
domain.
· If this is an HTTPS (secure) address, click Tools, click Internet Options, 
click Advanced, and check to be sure the SSL and TLS protocols are enabled 
under the security section.

When I try to connect using the AOL browser I get a Java application error message -

General Exception:
Name: cs
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.chatspace.v310248.Chat

I was able to access the site up until Wednesday when I tried to access the site with the router switched off as forgot to turn it on.

I received the error message turned it on from then been unable to connect to the site.

I am unable to connect to the site both on my XP desktop and Vista laptop when using IE7, Firefox and Advant browsers.

I am able to access all other Java enabled chatrooms except for Orange! 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: unable to access server*

Did this happen before or after you enabled your router?


----------



## italian (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: unable to access server*

It happened after I enabled the router. I realised I had forgot to turn it on and after receiving the error message I enabled it. I have not been able to connect to the server since. 

I had no problem accessing the site before omitting to enable the router.

I carried out an experiment today I am able to access the site using AOL dial up but not using AOL broadband.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: unable to access server*

Can you try again without the router?


----------



## italian (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: unable to access server*

Issue resolved problem with the router.

Thank you for your assistance.


----------

